# Abatantuono:"Basta Milan. Ora tifo Atalanta".



## admin (29 Giugno 2019)

Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio? 
"Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Credo che questo sia il vero PROGETTO del Demonio....

Allontanare definitivamente i tifosi.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Si ok, ma se per puro caso tra tre o quattro anni dovessimo tornare a vincere qualcosa che non vada in televisione a farsi intervistare da tifoso VIP del Milan e posti sui social salendo sul carro dei vincitori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".


Parole di un tifoso intossicato e deluso. Lo capisco.


----------



## Lambro (29 Giugno 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma se per puro caso tra tre o quattro anni dovessimo tornare a vincere qualcosa che non vada in televisione a farsi intervistare da tifoso VIP del Milan e posti sui social salendo sul carro dei vincitori.



Ovviamente sarà così 

Ormai parla come un anziano deluso, Abatantuono.


----------



## kipstar (29 Giugno 2019)

Parole piene di amarezza che indicano una non identificazione nella attuale situazione.... è anche comprensibile da un certo punto di vista... Mi pare altresì ovvio che un milanista vero tiferà sempre in cuor suo per la propria squadra e per quei colori.....anche in silenzio....


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Bene, si comincia a fare pulizia. Avanti così !!!


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Dovresti solo tacere, a ragione o meno. Dopo aver avuto successo interpretando il tifoso milanista, adesso butti il giocattolo perché non ti serve più.

Sei tale e quale a SB.


----------



## IlMusagete (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Libero di pensarla come vuole, ma è una visione datata delle cose e che nulla ha a che fare con l'epoca in cui viviamo, quando sta gente inizia con i discorsi da "ehhh ai miei tempi si giocava in strada non col telefonino" diventa di uno stucchevole, come se le cose prima fossero tutte belle e adesso fa tutto schifo..



> Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra


E certo quando il caro presidente spendeva e spandeva lo faceva per amore dei tifosi, mica per interesse suo personale...ma vai va..un tifoso medio in meno.


----------



## Zenos (29 Giugno 2019)

Ha ragione su tutto. Questa non è più una squadra di calcio.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Giugno 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma se per puro caso tra tre o quattro anni dovessimo tornare a vincere qualcosa che non vada in televisione a farsi intervistare da tifoso VIP del Milan e posti sui social salendo sul carro dei vincitori.



.


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2019)

Ovvio che continuerà a tifare Milan in silenzio, si è "solamente" rassegnato".


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Tifoso occasionale, tutto qua.
Non si azzardi però a parlare più di Milan, chiacchieri dei bergamaschi e basta.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Giugno 2019)

Abatantuono l'ho sempre visto veramente attaccato al Milan, tra i personaggi famosi. Se veramente vuole tifare altro, significa che ne ha avuto abbastanza.


----------



## andreima (29 Giugno 2019)

Ha ragione,il calcio e cambiato,prima era una cosa familiare ora è una cosa tra banche,non lo voglio giudicare ,non mi permetto,anche perché sono parole a qui non credo,la Dea ti può piacere ma non la può tifare,al cuor non si comanda


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Parole di circostanza, capibili sotto tanti aspetti. Quando torneremo a vincere salterà di nuovo sul carro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tifoso occasionale, tutto qua.
> Non si azzardi però a parlare più di Milan, chiacchieri dei bergamaschi e basta.


Ma non è occasionale, ne ha solo le palle piene di parlare di Uefa, Elliott e bilanci. Come molti di noi tifosi che vorremmo parlare di calcio giocato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma non è occasionale, ne ha solo le palle piene di parlare di Uefa, Elliott e bilanci. Come molti di noi tifosi che vorremmo parlare di calcio giocato.



Pure io mi sono rotto le palle di parlare di bilanci etc, però non per questo vado in giro a dire che non tifo più il Milan. 

Classico personaggio che tifava il Giannino Calcio, non l'AC Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Pure io mi sono rotto le palle di parlare di bilanci etc, però non per questo vado in giro a dire che non tifo più il Milan.
> 
> Classico personaggio che tifava il Giannino Calcio, non l'AC Milan.


Si tifa, ragà... pure nella melma totale, ma si tifa. Abatantuono incluso. E' un essere umano, penso sia capibile uno sfogo.


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2019)

Un tifoso non può cambiare squadra. Impossibile

La sua e solo l'esasperazione di chi ne ha le palle piene di sentire parlare di cordate, banche, advisor, fondi, avvocati, Tas, fpf, Uefa, bilanci, ammortamento,slitte e che non sente parlare di giocatori, tattica, allenatori. Che vede solo la faccia depressa del allenatore di turno invece del spettacolo che dovrebbe essere il gioco del calcio.

Scusate ma pure a me rompe le palle la nostra situazione. Le partite di CL mi hanno appassionato come lo dovrei essere ogni domenica per il mio Milan... In questi anni mi sono ADDORMENTATO più di 3 o 4 volte davanti la partita del Milan. Una cosa nemmeno immaginabile... E non perché i risultati erano scadenti... Ma proprio perché lo spettacolo era una roba vergognosa...

Tifare dovrebbe essere piacevole.
Pero non posso staccare. Impossibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Giugno 2019)

I miei berlusconiani


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che questo sia il vero PROGETTO del Demonio....
> Allontanare definitivamente i tifosi.



Ma al fine di?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Giugno 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma al fine di?


Così Berlusconi potrà dire che con lui il Milan era meglio di adesso. 

Ma la verità è che non è cambiato proprio nulla.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Così Berlusconi potrà dire che con lui il Milan era meglio di adesso.
> 
> Ma la verità è che non è cambiato proprio nulla.



Ma non mi pare i suoi ultimi anni sian stati un granchè


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Ma che sta dicendo questo ? È ubriaco ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che questo sia il vero PROGETTO del Demonio....
> 
> Allontanare definitivamente i tifosi.



Così rimarrà solo lui, il più grande Brescidente di sempre. 
Conoscendo potrebbe pure aver senso.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Giugno 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non mi pare i suoi ultimi anni sian stati un granchè


Appunto, simili a questi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



C'è più Milan adesso con Boban e Maldini dentro, che prima, quando a decidere tutto erano Galliani e Berlusconi.
Sinceramente, per quanto rispetti Abatantuono, non condivido la sua visione.


----------



## Davidoff (29 Giugno 2019)

Ma c'era qualche vip che protestava quando il nano ci faceva morire lentamente, oppure avevano tutti paura di parlare? Improvvisamente si sono resi conto di come eravamo ridotti solo quando sono arrivati i cinesi. Pure io mi sono ampiamente rotto i ******** di veder vincere sempre i ladri e non poter investire, oltre a vedere un calcio osceno in campo, ma so benissimo di chi è la colpa se siamo stati distrutti. Elliott ci vede come investimento da valorizzare, il nano ci vedeva come una società da rovinare e stuprare dopo averla usata per i suoi porci comodi.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ha ragione su tutto. Questa non è più una squadra di calcio.



No, calma. Il calcio non è più calcio e lo dico da anni. E' solo business. Per riassaporare un pò di sport devo per forza andare in categorie minori, ma dilettanti proprio, perchè ormai anche la Lega Pro è stata rovinata dal business.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Lasciando perdere Abatantuono che a me frega meno di 0, solleva una questione molto rilevante.
Se la società non investe nella rosa un bacino di tifosi come il nostro fa presto a svuotarsi sia nei numeri che nella voglia di tifare.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Le parole circa le proprietà di le capisco e le condivido.
Trasformando il calcio in azienda hanno fatto fuori i presidenti vecchio stampo(quelli che i soldi li buttavano) per far posto ai ragionieri/speculatori di turno(quelli che i soldi li fanno).
Il proprietario ideale non è più quello disposto a investire ma colui bravo a gestire un azienda.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto, simili a questi.



Maledetti petroldollari...una famiglia non ce la può fare...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Discorso che va ampiamente scremato dal berlusconismo e dal modo di esprimersi cabarettistico, ma i concetti sono condivisibili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2019)

ma è una provocazione dai.........


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose dichiarazioni di Diego Abatantuono, storico tifoso milanista, a Quotidiano.net:"Guardi che lei ha sbagliato numero. Se cerca un tifoso del Milan qui non lo trova. Da quando non c’è più un presidente ho deciso che tifo Atalanta. Non posso mica tifare una squadra in mano a una banca o un fondo. Non vado in banca con la bandiera. Sottoscrivere l'abbonamento? Neanche per scherzo. Qualche volta sono andato a San Siro negli anni scorsi, quando ancora mi sembrava ci fosse gente che si interessasse, ma adesso non vedo uno stimolo legato al cuore che batte. Vedo interessi di altro tipo. Lei conosce la storia della bolla dei tulipani in Olanda? Ad un certo punto un seme di tulipano valeva come un condominio ad Amsterdam e la gente è rimasta col tulipano in mano. La stessa cosa capiterà per il calcio. Quando c’erano le famiglie importanti, essendo ricche e con possibilità, regalavano alla città e ai loro operai una squadra da tifare. Ci perdevano anche dei soldi. Adesso chiunque vuol comprare tre squadre, perché il business ti impone di fare così. Posso comprare la Roma? No, mi dia il Venezia... Come fosse la mortadella o il salame piccante. Solo che almeno gli altri che fanno questo ci mettono la faccia con qualcuno. Maldini rimasto in questa situazione? Certo, ma prende uno stipendio. Se è per questo è tornato anche Boban, ma sono stati pagati per farlo. Se mi pagano per coinvolgermi in qualcosa ci vado anch’io. Spero che Elliott venda a qualcuno? Non mi auguro niente. Non mi appartiene questo meccanismo. Può arrivare l’italo-americano Bill Quagliarulo o l’arabo possidente che in Italia non arriverà mai. Guardi cosa è successo alla Roma. Se fossi un tifoso giallorosso a me girerebbero le scatole mica da ridere. Anche l'Inter ha una proprietà straniera? Ma ci sono delle facce. Un presidente, un direttore sportivo, un allenatore. E poi mica posso diventare interista, mi scusi. Tifo Atalanta: fanno delle cose e si capisce perché le fanno. Se vivi solo per l’investimento e non per i tifosi non posso essere della tua squadra. Milan in B poi diventato campione d'Europa. Uno spiraglio?
> "Non è quello il punto. Io starei anche in B, il problema non è la caduta. Secondo lei il fondo Elliott soffre perché il Milan non è nelle coppe? Lasci perdere, che lei è giovane. Io nel 1982 avevo già fatto 'Attila. Nessuno spiraglio allora? Ma tanto io tifo Atalanta...".



Pagliaccio sul viale del fallimento.


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Giugno 2019)

Sono parole da tifoso deluso, è ovvio che abbia lanciato una provocazione. Però non condivido la sua posizione, guarda a un passato che non esiste più. Bisogna essere realisti in questo momento.


----------



## Anguus (29 Giugno 2019)

90 minuti di applausi. Sono cresciuto tifando questi colori. M sto disaffezionando sempre di più, e non venite a raccontarmi la favola del vero tifoso che non abbandona la sua squadra. Questa non è la MIA squadra


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2019)

Ragione da vendere. Sinceramente sono del tutto disinteressato.


----------



## Comic Sans (29 Giugno 2019)

È solo deluso per i risultati, come tutti. Se la Banca-Milan fosse in champions e la squadra-vera Atalanta fuori dall'Europa non direbbe così. 
I tifosi vogliono giocatori e risultati. Questa cosa del "proprietario senza cuore" è una scusa: non vi/ci sta bene il fatto che Singer non butti i suoi miliardi sul mercato, punto.
Ci sta la rabbia, sono arrabbiato anche io, ma non venite a dirmi che è una questione di cuore... è una questione di soldi, anche e soprattutto per i tifosi. 

Vogliamo uno che butti cifre assurde e irrazionali per farci contenti. Altro che "non sventolo la bandiera in banca"... non facciamone una questione di principio, su.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Un tifoso non può cambiare squadra. Impossibile
> 
> La sua e solo l'esasperazione di chi ne ha le palle piene di sentire parlare di cordate, banche, advisor, fondi, avvocati, Tas, fpf, Uefa, bilanci, ammortamento,slitte e che non sente parlare di giocatori, tattica, allenatori. Che vede solo la faccia depressa del allenatore di turno invece del spettacolo che dovrebbe essere il gioco del calcio.
> 
> ...



quoto tutto.

Quella di Abatantuono è chiaramente una provocazione, come si fa a non capirla?
Ha ragione, è inutile allinearsi sempre al momento storico del club. Prima o poi, chiunque sia a capo del Milan, bisogna dire BASTA. 
Uno ha cominciato a fare le campagne acquisti in base ai sondaggi elettorali, l'altro era una fantasma alla ricerca di soci asiatici poco raccomandabili, l'altro ancora pensa di gestire il club a colpi di ricorsi al TAS. E basta! ognuno ha la sua e il Milan va sempre più a fondo. Ogni volta che si pensa di aver toccato il fondo, si va sempre più giù. Va sempre tutto peggio, non si deve più far finta di niente e accettare la situazione del momento come se fosse normale ed inevitabile.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (30 Giugno 2019)

Non capisco, il progetto del Milan giovane e italiano che si autofinanziava veniva deriso.
Gli ultimi anni di Berlusconi-Galliani erano un insulto continuo, gli stessi "milanisti" romanticoni erano i primi a farci passare per barzelletta. Il momento del mercato era quello più atteso, se non arrivavano palloni d'oro o non venivano investiti almeno 100 milioni già alla prima doveva partire la contestazione... e adesso? Si piange perchè manca il romanticismo



Ciao ciao Abatantuono, nella speranza che molti simili ti accompagnino... e salutami il tuo compagno di polpette, nonchè vomitorialista e groupie di Ambrosini, Serafini.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma se per puro caso tra tre o quattro anni dovessimo tornare a vincere qualcosa che non vada in televisione a farsi intervistare da tifoso VIP del Milan e posti sui social salendo sul carro dei vincitori.


Accadrà, purtroppo, amico mio. Abatantuono si conferma per quello che è sempre stato, in carriera: un guitto.


----------

